
Google’s Mail Goggles Prevents Drunk Emailing (2008) - rdlw
https://www.wired.com/2008/10/googles-mail-go/
======
rdlw
Here's an official Gmail Blog post about the same feature, although the images
are broken.

[https://gmail.googleblog.com/2008/10/new-in-labs-stop-
sendin...](https://gmail.googleblog.com/2008/10/new-in-labs-stop-sending-mail-
you-later.html)

